# Update



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I've been super busy this summer with work and life and haven't really talked to anyone or done anything with my tank unfortunately.

Sorry to everyone that has PM'd me or txt me. I'll eventually get back to you.

So I've gone 5 months without doing really anything to my tank. Half of me wondered what would happen and the other half wondered when I would get time to do anything. Well, as of now I'm making 13g of fresh saltwater to do a WC sometime this week. As for now though I've gone 5 months without doing any water changes, no cleaning, feeding twice a day, and putting only tap water in the ATO...yes tap water.

So, here are the pictures of how my tank looks. Besides a bit of cyano and a bit of GHA it doesn't look bad. OH...also my skimmer is offline since it was making noise last month and I decided it was more important to get sleep rather than fixing it at 2am.











Thanks for looking


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Thanks for the update Dave 
Keep the faith 
The hobby is like the ocean, high tides and low tides but it's always there 

SamB


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

He lives! I wondered what happened. Like the pink monti, if that's what it is.....


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

That's actually not to shabby for that kind of neglect. Lol.


----------

